# Review of the Grizzly G1023SL Cabinet Style Table Saw



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Grrrrrreat review!


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Great review Mark, I am with you on this one. I have used some nice saws in my day but could never afford "the gold" which I thought were the best. I helped a friend set up a saw stop which is a really nice saw in it's own right but could not afford that either. I "settled" for the 1023 in 2003 and I am as happy today with it as I was when I first got it. I have mine on wheels and it will still perform the nickel trick. Some of the best money I have ever spent on a new tool. No regrets!
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice review Mark. Thanks.

Dalec


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Great review! My dream saw is the Grizzly G0605X. I love my Grizzly bandsaw- there's no better bang for the buck than Grizzly that I've found.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I purchased the G1023SLW, the one with the router table extension. If I had to do it over again I would have stuck with the model without the router table, or spent a little more and got the 7' rails. Putting that aside I also love this saw. It has been a rock solid performer since I bought it a year ago. They certainly haven't changed much since you bought yours. The only difference I can see is the handwheels are not solid on mine like they are on yours.

I also have a G1182ZHW 6" jointer. I really like the jointer but plan on upgrading to an 8" jointer with the spiral carbide bits. I will certainly buy other Grizzly products in the future.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I purchased a G1023SLX ( 3hp/220v/7' rails ) about 4 years ago and love it. I have never had the blade slow down on any cut.

The only problem I had with the saw on arrival had to do with the miter slots. The width varied from front to back. I sent the top back to Grizzly and had a replacement in 8 days at no cost. The replacement top was perfect. Make sure when purchasing a table saw that the miter slots are machined parallel and are machine the same width from front to back.

Recently, the 2 plastic screws that hold the on/off magnetic switch cover in place broke. Grizzly had the replacement screws in stock for $1.00 each.

DaveH


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review Mark. I like most of the Grizzly products I have. (don't buy the cheap palm sander)


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've had the Grizzly 1023 (right tilt, however) for a couple years. Love it. Couldn't spend Powermatic money, but it has never limited me in my work as far as I can tell as a hobbyist. Much quieter than my former piece of junk. Wish they would supply the plug, however. Adjustments have been quick and str8 forward. Nice fence as well. The only wishes other than the plug, is that it would ahve been nice to have an integrated caster system, riving knife (now becoming the rage), and motor cover and dust hook up included as standard. 5 stars


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same model although slightly newer version and I too love the saw. I really like your extention table you have on the side of the saw. How is it holding out? I have been in the market for a good design that withstands the test of time too.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice review Mark. I'm considering this saw but with the router table option.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Mark. I've narrowed my search down to this model. Maybe soon, it'll be in my shop


----------

